# katie Price IVF



## emabee100

This is the first time I have wrote on a board like this but I felt compelled to write here after seeing katie price aka Jordan interviewed on this morning.

Katie Price explained during her interview that she had recently had 2 failed IVF attempts. Being a figure who is constantly in the public eye I feel that this was a positive interview and will gain awareness, being a celebrity who speaks her mind, it is good to see her speak out so openly about IVF. I hope this inspires women to speak openly about IVF without feeling they are being judged as I feel there is a lot of stigma attached to ivf and at times I have also felt that I myself have had to justify why I am going through IVF and feel like there is a lot of secrecy surroundig the topic. 

Anyway thats my thoughts, I wish Katie Price the best of luck as I do every other woman going through this journey.


----------



## Sparklyone

Emabee - you read my thoughts - was thinking exactly the same  Also she said that she read the internet boards so she may have been on ff. If you are reading Katie ty for being so frank - it was obvious you have been through the rollercoaster of emotions during you ivf and had the same feelings throughout the 2WW (has it worked has it not/symptom checking) and after your BFNs that all have us have had.  

xxx


----------



## blonde_one

indeed was surprised when watching this this morning, Katie explaining swollen ovaries and bloated stomach and the heartache of AF showing her face before we get to the official testing day.... good to see it in the news and saying how hard a journey it can be.


----------



## hoping :)

I agree, alot of people have slated her 4 opening up. Yet rod stewart (already has kids) gets praised 4 being honest and katie gets [email protected] off! i think good on them ALL for opening up and being honest about their journeys, i dnt care who you are this is a tough time! 

good luck to her... X X


----------



## Jane D

Best of luck to Katie and Alex.  I am sure that it will not be too long before we hear some good news from them.


----------



## IGWIN79

Good luck to katie and alex wishing them all the luck in the world , it dosent matter who you are or how much money you have its a heartbreaking thing to go through and  such a hard journey


----------



## utb

I must say I am not a fan of the women I think most of the time she is pretty vile but I have to say I am really pleased she has come out and made this story public and hope that if she has been on these boards that she gives it a mention in any future interviews as there are so many women out there who havent found there way to FF that like me will find it as a true god send.

Thanks you Katie Price for highlighting this topic which is extremely close to our hearts.

x x x x


----------



## Babypowder

I also watched and thought it was great she was so honest, i did feel the pang for her when she said about getting to day 12 and af showing   , seems she is also getting a hard time as ppl dont understand as she has three children why she needs ivf, think some think its just for headlines   

I wouldnt be her greatest fan, but would love if tx worked for her and Alex, and if your looking in Katie      .


----------



## babycrazy

Its Alex i read somewhere,  he admitted taking steroids in his past and thought he would be unable to farther children naturally. 
BC


----------



## Junnie

I read the article in the Daily fail and felt for her... how many of us really think "will he still love me if I can't have kids"

She speaks the truth wether you love her or hate her im so glad shes able to talk about this!!

I feel that she has had a lot of bad press but she loves her kids and raises Harvey with no help from Dwight. 


I hope her and Alex do get their wish.... 

And I hope this really opens everyones eyes -- shes human like us all same worries, same insecurites... and deserves respect for that.


----------



## loobylou713

I wish them both all the luck in the world, i sent her a message on ******* telling her about this site lets hope she joins and gets help and comfort like us ladies.


linda


----------



## Quadzilla

Yeah i think it's Alex too .  Going through IVF together shows how strong their relationship really is. I reckon we may see them over on the twins/trips thread eventually. Kate has always wanted lots of children and I can see her with multiples. we'll see.

  to them both that it happens soon


----------



## Quadzilla

How wrong was I !


----------



## springsunshine

Quad


----------



## Quadzilla




----------



## Faithope

Hey mind if I put my two-pennies worth in? I've read all her books, watch her programme and can see she is desperate for another baby, hence the new man.....


----------



## Quadzilla

ooh Faith that's brave, wonder if you'll be eating your words soon like me


----------



## Faithope

Quadzilla   I used to admire her so much, now though I really don't because she doesn't put her children first, if she did, she would have longer than afew weeks without a new man...thats what makes me think shes after a man to impregnate her, thats all. I'll shut up now and get off my soap box....


----------



## Quadzilla

I'll bet you 50p you are right


----------



## Faithope

You're on   how long shall we give it?? I can now see why Pete left her...


----------



## Quadzilla

6 months and twins


----------



## Faithope

hang on this is Katie Price we are talking about-she'll try to beat you Quadzilla or even Octomum   I just wish she would teach her kids what relationships mean and not have so many men in her life, but thats just my opinion


----------

